# Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertisement



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt response,I am quite okay with your price, I am ready to buying it now as birthday gift for my Reverend Father that was transfer to motherless home and i am at sea at the moment as i am a marine engineer and due to the nature of my work,phone calls making and visiting of website are restricted but i squeezed out time to check this advert and send you an email regarding it, due to my work that i can not call out. I really want the car to be a surprise for my Revered Father so i wont let him know anything about the car until it gets delivered to him,I insisted on PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address and the price so i i can make the payments asap for the car and pls if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set up, go to Web site registration will take only 5 minutes just get back to me as soon as you get back to me registered and get it set up,after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through. I have a pick up agent that will come and pick the it up after i have made the payments..
Kinds Regards
Ballack

From: Bushland Country 
Subject: 
To: [email protected]
Received: Saturday, 2 April, 2011, 11:05 AM

Hi,
Yes, thay are for sale, & are in good nick, price as advertised.
cheers

On Sat, Apr 2, 2011 at 7:30 PM, Ballack Smith <[email protected]> wrote:
Do you still have it for sale and what is the present condition with your firm price ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

I like to respond to them telling them a goat is not a car


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

It is a scam. The response is computer generated. Ignore it or you will be bombarded with SPAM!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

It does sound like a scam ....


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

obviously is... talk about mad though....yes it's in the bin never to be found again!!! but thought I'd share it to show how crazy Internet life is going


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

Uhg...I hate these...I get these every once in awhile.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

To avoid these auto scam things sometime people write out their email...as in ettasmama at gmail dot com in advertisements


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Excuse me!!!! This was in response to a goat advertiseme*

Ugh, these drive me crazy! Definitely don't reply to anything that asks is 'it' still for sale? Especially on craigslist. I've had several of these and just ignore them.


----------

